# Kind of wierd health question.



## jaded (Oct 5, 2012)

Well I have a pitbull puppy who is around 5 months old, she has a bit of excess skin all over her body which is cute but I'm worried about 1 particular place she has it, around her vaginal area which almost completely covers the back side of it, does this need to be cleaned by me or does she take care of this? I read that bulldogs need the wrinkles on their face cleaned regularly to avoid moisture and such but I couldn't find anything about this for any dog breeds and none of my other dogs have had this. 

feel so weird asking this but its better to look like an idiot and be safe than rely on pride and her get an infection or sick or something.


Thanks in advance


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes if she has folds around the vaginal area you will need to clean the fold to avoid infection. How old is she? What breed? I assuming not an APBT with ” wrinkles” on the face. Typically if you let them go through a single heat it will help with the deep creases around the vaginal region which will prevent you from mandatory daily wiping the folds. It completely resolve my grandparents chihuahuas problem and she's now 8.


----------



## jaded (Oct 5, 2012)

she is 5 months old and is a full APBT , she doesn't have wrinkles on her face I was just using that as an example to why I was worried about my dogs problem and she is 5months old, she does have loose skin I just dont think she's grown into any of it yet


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Take a picture and post it, I think I know what you're talking about and it should be fine but maybe it's worse than I'm thinking. A picture will take care of all doubt


----------



## jaded (Oct 5, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> Take a picture and post it, I think I know what you're talking about and it should be fine but maybe it's worse than I'm thinking. A picture will take care of all doubt












was hard to get the picture she is laying like half way on her side and back in it when she is standing up you can barely see it


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

Hee Hee that's a picture of a who ha! LMAO ok sorry immature moment.....


That is perfectly NORMAL! no big deal at all and really most dogs look like that. She'll keep it clean herself when she cleans herself.


----------



## jaded (Oct 5, 2012)

performanceknls said:


> Hee Hee that's a picture of a who ha! LMAO ok sorry immature moment.....
> 
> That is perfectly NORMAL! no big deal at all and really most dogs look like that. She'll keep it clean herself when she cleans herself.


haha yeah i felt a bit immature taking the picture and posting it but its a load off my mind, I worry about her alot since its the first pup i've owned solely on my own

thank you so much


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

Now to me it looks a bit inverted (not bad like the chi I mentioned just slightly) but like I said if you were thinking of fixing her I'd hold off till after her first heat. 
And lol @ you both and pics of vajayjays


----------



## jaded (Oct 5, 2012)

what exactly will the first heat do? someone told my mother that I should get her spayed before the first heat so that her behavior doesn't change.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Well it depends. There are a variety of reasons why spaying is recommended. The biggest is health. An unspayed female has a greater risk of developing some tumors such as mammary tumors. An unspayed female can developed pyometra (a serious uterine infection than can be fatal) as well as uterine cancer. Some people argue that it's no guarantee either way. For boy I wait until they are 2 to neuter. For females I would do it before the first heat. Just my opinion, everyone has one AND not everyone agreed. There is tons of research either way. While in hear the dogs behavior could vary, I have heard some compare it to PMS.


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

When they go through the heat the vulva area swells. You're still pretty safe as far as the cancer goes if you fix her before the second heat. But iv seen both side of the infections because the fold were to deep and like I said we let my grandparents chi have onr cycle do the swelling got her ti a perfect fold and we've had no issues. To me it was worth one heat not to deal with a lifetime of issues and daily cleaning of that area.


----------



## performanceknls (Apr 4, 2009)

I have seen worse ones where the fold really covers the vulva but this is pretty normal coverage. I don't see it being a problem at all even if she's spayed at an early age.... Now if it was my dog I wouldn't spay until she has matured like around 2 years old. For one reason god gave us hormones and to spay at a young age we are not allowing the body to mature properly. Vets can say all they want it drops the cancer risk but new research shows that not to be the case. The main reason vets want you to S/N young is prevent your dog from breeding but also to get your money. I worked for vets for years and the bottom line is money....
If you are a responsible owner and will avoid getting her pregnant there is no reason you cannot let her body mature then get her spayed. Spaying a bitch will not change or alter behavior. 

New research has showed a longer life span when dogs are S/N at a later date like 3-4. There are ongoing studies regarding this but most of the hype you hear about cancer is a scare tactic to S/N. Now if you can't keep her from being bred, Have white carpet you would die if she bled on..... then Spay her! lol The only real risk is a Pyo but if you know the signs then getting to a vet in a timely manner can be done. Also pyo is more likely in an older bitch than a younger dog. Just my two cents as a breeder


----------

